# FIFA 13



## Daniel (Sep 18, 2012)

No FIFA 13 thread?

Absolutely buzzing for the new FIFA, arranged an 8 man champions league esque tournament on the release weekend!

Played the demo and liking what they've done with team AI, seems impressive so far.

Also got the EA season ticket so will be able to download this Saturday


----------



## Lo Siento. (Sep 18, 2012)

a couple of friends of mine have been testing it, and were buzzing about it  Can't wait.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 23, 2012)

I had it downloaded at about 2am, 6.5GB but only took about 2 hours and played it through the night/morning til I had to turn it off and catch some shut eye.

It's a brilliant play, so much fun playing with Dortmund! 

The menus have had a facelift and the ultimate team menu works so well, FIFA 12 you had like 5 menus and it was long doing stuff, now it's all on a blade type menu an each menu has all the sections on the page, works like the Xbox dashboard, so much easier and quicker to navigate.
Also now has a league system similar to the head to head seasons from 12.

Doing a player career you have a lot more control, you can now request a transfer, a loan and retire which is pretty handy.

Virtual pro I'm a bit disappointed with, it seems the VP offline is separate to your online VP, so now if you spend a load of time building up your VP in a career, you can't take him online to play in teams which I don't think was a good idea.

On manager career you now have more control in regards to transfers, can make counter offers when people wana buy your players, another good little feature.

Another cool feature is the skills games, loads of little mini games to improve your skill such as dribbling, crossing etc which you can access off the menu, but you also get to do it when waiting for a match to load before you start.


Overall I'm pretty impressed so far, only let down for me this year is the virtual pro.


----------



## TitanSound (Sep 23, 2012)

Daniel said:


> Overall I'm pretty impressed so far, only let down for me this year is the virtual pro.


 
I think they took out the ability to skill your pro up offline as it was *too* easy to get them skilled up. There are loads of guides on YouTube which show you how to alter the CPU teams settings so they hang back and don't tackle you, don't try and attack and you can pull off the skill shots and passing achievements easily.

They should have compromised and allowed you to get to a certain level offline and then you have to do the rest online.


----------



## revol68 (Sep 29, 2012)

Don't have an xbox to get this for as the piece of shit decided to just die.

Might get it for the PC but all my mates play on xbox. 

Also it's 39.99 from EA on the PC, what a joke.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Oct 1, 2012)

its good.  was playing it last nite and developed a cramp in my leg.  thats some good shit.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 1, 2012)

DarthSydodyas said:


> its good. was playing it last nite and developed a cramp in my leg. thats some good shit.


 
Sympathy cramps from your virtual players?


----------



## Daniel (Oct 2, 2012)

Well I've been playing it quite a lot, had a good tournament on Saturday, ended up winning it like a boss.

Wasn't at work today so started a career mode, I've just come to the end of the January transfer window and the game keeps freezing now, did a google search and seems its a wide spread problem of career mode freezing.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 3, 2012)

Have they sorted out the ball randomly disappearing yet?


----------



## Daniel (Nov 14, 2012)

Dandred said:


> Have they sorted out the ball randomly disappearing yet?



Yea released an update for that among others.


----------

